

Could the IPad make computer science obsolete? - Mongoose
http://geomblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/could-ipad-make-computer-science.html

======
gprisament
This guy completely misses what computer science is about. Sure, nobody
studies "Toaster Science" just like nobody will ever study "iPad Science". But
plenty of people study mechanics, electrical engineering, thermodynamics and
other fundamental academic fields that have enabled humans to design and mass-
produce toasters.

At it's core, Computer Science is the mathematical study of computation and
algorithms. Some of the most important results in CS were discovered before
computers even existed (like the Church Turing Thesis). A new device with a
slick form-factor and usable interface will not at all make CS obsolete.

If it could efficiently solve NP problems...THEN perhaps some computer
scientists would out of work ;)

